# git reveals information of my system



## VampirD (Mar 23, 2013)

I need to use git, so I set up a git server (http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10810), but if I ssh to the server as the git user and put anything as password the shell shows this:


```
[vampird@katniss]:~/devel/test$ ssh git@devilette
Password:
Last login: Sat Mar 23 08:53:13 2013 from 192.168.1.2
FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p1 (GENERIC) #0: Thu Mar 14 20:41:46 UYT 2013

Welcome to FreeBSD!

fatal: Interactive git shell is not enabled.
hint: ~/git-shell-commands should exist and have read and execute access.
Connection to devilette closed.
[vampird@katniss]:~/devel/test$
```

How can I disable that?


----------



## iddqd (Mar 23, 2013)

`touch ~git/.hushlogin`


----------

